# N scale T-TRACK home layout



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, today I've finally got a layout I can run my trains on. I've finally beat the "NO ROOM FOR A LAYOUT, PROBLEM. These little modules can be stored in totes in the garage, then taken out and set up on our patio table and I can run trains on my layout. This situation has plagues me for a long time, but no more. I won!!!!! My Diablo Canyon RR is now up and going. Scenery is still to do but that will be a hoot. I now can run all those flat cars 25 ft, and log buggies I've been casting up. I'm on cloud nine guys N gals.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pics !?!?!*


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not able to do the pic deal, only have a lap top. When I get it set up I'll try and get a few pics, and then see if someone who knows what to do can post them for me.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds good :thumbsup: 
Would like to see pics too when you are able to do so.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

this for me is plain exciting, thanks guys


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

flyvemaskin said:


> this for me is plain exciting, thanks guys


 I hear ya.....In fact I hear ya all the way up here in Northern ,AZ 

 I waited a long time myself. Big layout, small layout, doesnt matter. Its all about having fun and running trains !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Way to go Man! I shall watch for the upcoming Pix I hope - Cheers - Steve


----------

